# New Canon 50/85 L lenses?



## JRPhotos (Oct 7, 2016)

For the past year or two I've read rumors about a new 50 1.2L and 85 1.4L coming out. Any more on that?


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 8, 2016)

Doesn't look like they'll be updated anytime soon.


----------



## pwp (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't hold your breath! The rumors that preceded the eventual release of the 24-70 f/2.8 MkII went on for so many years I bought a 24-105 f/4is just to see me through until the new lens shipped. I was one of the unfortunate people who had a string of utterly hopeless 24-70 f/2.8 MkI zooms, so the wait for the MkII was a long one. 

If you need a 50 or an 85 in the meantime, take a look at the Sigma Art lenses.

-pw


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 30, 2016)

pwp said:


> Don't hold your breath! The rumors that preceded the eventual release of the 24-70 f/2.8 MkII went on for so many years I bought a 24-105 f/4is just to see me through until the new lens shipped. I was one of the unfortunate people who had a string of utterly hopeless 24-70 f/2.8 MkI zooms, so the wait for the MkII was a long one.
> 
> If you need a 50 or an 85 in the meantime, take a look at the Sigma Art lenses.
> 
> -pw



Hell no! If you want a 85mm lens, buy a used 85 1.2L II (!!!)
The sigmas are notorious for falling apart.

Also, isn't the new 85 canon are going to release be a 1.2L? I feel going backwards to a 1.4 would be a major step towards mediocracy


----------



## Mancubus (Oct 30, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Also, isn't the new 85 canon are going to release be a 1.2L? I feel going backwards to a 1.4 would be a major step towards mediocracy



If they make a perfect 1.4 lens (L, sealed, fast and accurate focus, IS, sharp all across, no fringe at 1.4) I think it would be a total winner. I don't think they would be able to make a fast focusing 1.2 with IS


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 30, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Also, isn't the new 85 canon are going to release be a 1.2L? I feel going backwards to a 1.4 would be a major step towards mediocracy
> ...



I would rather no weather sealing or IS and 1.2 over both of those features and 1.4.
Canon is famous for its 1.2 primes!


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 30, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> The sigmas are notorious for falling apart.



really?

I've never read that before, googled and found nothing seriously negative.

I did find this: http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1409860/0


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 30, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > The sigmas are notorious for falling apart.
> ...



Actually you should do a search on this very forum. I had a Sigma 12-24...which failed three times and had to go back to Sigma each time. Loose internal optics, failed AF motor and a failed aperture. It was the most fragile lens I've ever had and that was before I went pro. Then there is the notorious AF inconsistency issues across most of their lens portfolio and then there is the appalling finish that would literally fall off after 2 years of quite light use. I had a 70-200 f2.8, 180mm macro, 120-300 f2.8 OS and 24-70 f2.8. I had issues with them all. Yes...I'm done with Sigma.


----------



## Mancubus (Oct 30, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...



I love large alertures as well, but the sacrifices in size, weight, limitations and price from 1.4 to 1.2 are too much for me.

However, I would really like Canon to go all in and release a new improved 50mm 1.0, along with a 50mm 1.4 IS for normal people


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 30, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...



hmmm definitely sub-optimal, I understood there is a difference between the "ART" line and the earlier ones.

Many years ago I had a sigma zoom with my old Praktica kit and it was pretty tough, but we are talking 20+ years ago.


----------



## ntt2007 (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope and also think that Canon will not make a 85 1.4L because other third party companies are selling the 1.4. Why should Canon step backward to compete head on with others? I believe they will keep the current 85 1.2L II until their sale drop and update it wil another 85 1.2


----------



## rs (Oct 30, 2016)

ntt2007 said:


> I hope and also think that Canon will not make a 85 1.4L because other third party companies are selling the 1.4. Why should Canon step backward to compete head on with others? I believe they will keep the current 85 1.2L II until their sale drop and update it wil another 85 1.2



+1

Nikon are constrained by the throat of their lens mount. Due to that, f1.2 with AF has proved impossible so far. Zeiss, Sigma, Tamron etc make lenses for more than just Canon, so that same restrictive Nikon mount is a limiting factor for them.

Canon are the only manufacturer I'm aware of making lenses exclusively for the Canon mount, so why shouldn't they continue to make use of its advantages?


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 30, 2016)

I got sick of waiting for Canon, and I really wanted a stabilised lens that isn't as big as a pickle jar, so I bought the new Tamron 1.8

Fabulous bokeh.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2016)

I guess you didn't wait for the 35 L II like myself and others did. I have completely and utterly stopped waiting for any new Canon lens, just let it arrive when it does.

Think I waited at least a decade for the 35 L II, especially after the 24 L II came out.

Was it worth the wait; LOL, oh yes it was!


----------



## TeT (Oct 31, 2016)

You guys just start these threads that mention a 50mm to torture ahsanford, admit it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2016)

With money getting tighter due to the rise in value of the yen, Canon is going to tighten its belt and start releasing fewer high end designs. Prime lenses are not huge sellers compared to zooms, but I do expect to see some new ones in the next 2-3 years, assuming that the sales of EF lens cameras hold.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 31, 2016)

The 50mm story intrigues me.

So I imagine that Canon are working on the optical formulae for that focal length and would probably share design improvements between the two.

But will it be a 2 year wait between the mid range and L series versions, much like the wait between the f/4.0 and f/2.8 versions of the 16-35? 

I can see a new 50mm f/4.0 outshining the current f/1.2 for a considerable period before Canon release the new L


----------



## pwp (Oct 31, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> The 50mm story intrigues me.
> 
> I can see a new 50mm f/4.0 outshining the current f/1.2 for a considerable period before Canon release the new L



Hell will freeze over before Canon releases a 50mm f/4. Guaranteed to never happen. 

-pw


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 31, 2016)

pwp said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > The 50mm story intrigues me.
> ...


Perhaps a TS-E 50mm f/4
#ClimateChange


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 31, 2016)

pwp said:
 

> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > The 50mm story intrigues me.
> ...



lmao!!! Sorry mate, typo on my part! I meant a new 50mm f/1.4! Hahahaha


----------



## pwp (Nov 2, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Should have guessed it was a typo. A new 50 f/1.4....so now you're talking! Let's have it with IS.

-pw


----------

